# my little duck slayer



## davduckman2010 (Dec 5, 2016)

we took my 10 year grandson out in the marsh the other day he insisted on carrying the nine ducks and his 20 guage auto 1/2 mile back to the truck lol he refused any help on the way back I think they got a little heavier on the way back . what a WHOOPED trooper. 3 blacks / 2 spoonbills and 4 mallards. ----yep hes got our D N A

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2016)

Impressive young man! Keep up the training -- our future depends on it! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Dec 6, 2016)

Great picture and even better memories.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2016)

How cool is that!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2016)

Great lookin kid- does not look like his Gramps- the plumber.........................................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 6, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Great lookin kid- does not look like his Gramps- the plumber.........................................


lol must have been a mix up at the hospital -------- PLUMBER dam drywallers snort to much dust

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol must have been a mix up at the hospital -------- PL


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 6, 2016)

Very cool duckman!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

